
Git Pusshuten (プッシュ天ー) - Git deployment - tswicegood
http://gitpusshuten.com/
======
patio11
You may have meant プッシュ天 in your title, graphics, etc.

~~~
sh1mmer
Hey Patrick, for those of us who don't read Kanji could you explain the
difference?

~~~
meskyanichi
ー is just a dash.

~~~
patio11
There are a few flavors of dashes in modern Japanese documents. Only one of
the following three characters is a dash. ー―一 If you were aiming for a dash,
you want the one in the middle, because the two to either side are very
definitely _not_ dashes.

~~~
tptacek
That is a very subtle emoticon. It evokes Totoro, for me.

~~~
akx
Hah, excellent. Now it does that for me too.

------
liuliu
Is Git really suitable for deployment? I thought that Git have full history of
the past versions which moves a lot extra bytes when you are firing up a new
instance. It may be interesting if one could use git's pull/push to have some
distributed deployment system (still far from BT protocol based one, but
interesting topic though).

~~~
josegonzalez
I think you are searching for something like murder
<https://github.com/lg/murder> .

In any case, I fail to see how this is any more useful than Capistrano. Just
being able to push arbitrary tree-ish hashes to a specific environment isn't
very special, as that can arguably already be done with Capistrano.

~~~
necubi
Frankly, trying to do anything even slightly off the beaten path with
capistrano leads to madness in my experience. If this is simpler to extend
past just deploying rails apps I can definitely see a place for it in my
workflow.

~~~
mcmatterson
We wrote and use minicap (<https://github.com/well/minicap>) to help with
this.

The problem with capistrano is that it tries to abstract a bit too much of the
underlying project and deployment environment away. minicap aims to fix that
by providing a minimal, git-centric remote footprint. cap provides a great
foundation, but makes a couple of mistakes in its recipes that are easily
remedied with a minimalist approach like we've taken in minicap.

------
davidmathers
mislav also has a git deployment project: <https://github.com/mislav/git-
deploy>

~~~
meskyanichi
I really wonder if people just look at the title and see "Git deployment" and
then assume it's exactly like all the other git deployment projects out there
and then comment here. Or, if they actually _read_ the contents of the website
and understand what it's all about.

If you read the website you will see that Git Pusshuten can do more than just
do a simple "git push" like other solutions.

Git Deploy by Mislav makes the assumptions you work with: Passenger, Ruby on
Rails, etc. Git Pusshuten doesn't make such assumptions. It allows you to
deploy an application, regardless of whether you're deploying a Ruby, Python,
PHP, etc application, to whatever web server by defining _your_ environment
through modules.

Additionally, it allows you to provision and pre-configure your environment so
you can be up and running with minimal effort and sysadmin knowledge. Other
solutions will make you manually set up your environment by SSH'ing into the
server to configure everything. Now, I am definitely not saying that that is a
bad thing. I'm just saying that Git Pusshuten's _goal_ is entirely different
from that of Git Deploy.

So what you're pointing out now would only work for people using Phusion
Passenger and a Rack application. That's a limitation that Git Pusshuten is
trying to avoid.

~~~
davidmathers
Pro-tip: list the differences between your project and other similar projects
on the project web page. Compare and contrast. State clearly and specifically
how it's unique.

~~~
meskyanichi
I could do a comparison. However, I prefer to just talk about what this does,
rather than what other projects do or don't do. I have a lot of content
already as it.

If you read the main page, you will (hopefully) in most cases come to
understand what this tool does. You will remember it, then look at other
projects that also handle deployment and see if they satisfy your needs. You
make a list of the tools you might use and try them out. Now you're doing the
comparison and "experiencing" what works best for you yourself, rather than
listening to my (perhaps in 3 months) outdated information which might be
inaccurate.

Now, for convenience I agree that I could make a list to summarize what this
is all about but I'm not sure if there's any need for it. The 3 main aspects
are covered: "Core", "Hooks", "Modules" and a video demonstrating something
very basic.

Regardless, as I already said, any input is welcome and I'll certainly take it
into consideration. Thanks!

